

What's the best app for Hacker News on an iOS device? - thoughtpeddler
http://www.quora.com/Hacker-News/Whats-the-best-app-for-Hacker-News-on-an-iOS-device

======
feilaoda
I create a app for iPhone/iPod touch: HN Reader It's coming!

